# Ohm load (resistance) on fuel level sending unit mk2



## Spoiled87Coupe (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm replacing my gauges in my mk2 jetta and was wondering what the ohm load is on the fuel level sending unit. I've tried to measure it with my volt meter and can't gen an accurate reading. I've searched my bently and used the search on the forum and can't find anything. Any input or knowledge would be greatly appreciated. :beer:


----------



## stark9dubber (Mar 27, 2007)

try using an ohm meter instead..


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Mk2 should be very close to the Mk3 specs.

35-40 Ω Full tank.

285-300 Ω Empty tank.


----------

